# Hello to all



## Moosebite (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys!
My names Jim. I live in australia, and I'm teaching myself to write creatively (trying, at least).
Mainly it's for fun, but hopefully it can grow into something more!
Looking forward to building my knowledge, as well as productive relationships in which i can share and receive feedback.
I already love everything I've seen in the forums!

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello there Jim, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, Welcome!


----------



## tepelus (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi there, Jim! Welcome to the site! :hi:


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Jim! :encouragement:


----------



## Gumby (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Jim, welcome.


----------



## Galarath (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Jim, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 15, 2012)

Genuinely overwhelmed at how welcoming and friendly the people on this forum are 
It invigorates my enthusiasm for writing even more.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, any chance you were born in Canada? The dreaded Moosebite syndrome is in full swing here once again...


----------



## Staff Deployment (Sep 16, 2012)

JackKnife said:


> Hey, any chance you were born in Canada? The dreaded Moosebite syndrome is in full swing here once again...



Born in Canada, live in Australia?
Probably not. Your location says "Canada." Which is inexorable and indisputable proof that you live in Canada.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 16, 2012)

I originally wrote just 'in Canada'. Then I realized he said he lived in Australia. I tried to save face by saying 'born in'. It's entirely possible that he just got sick of the cold, you know? That and the Moosebite.


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 16, 2012)

As much as I am loathe to interject and spoil the speculation of my birthplace, I suppose it would be rude of me not to.
Alas, I am Australian, born and bred.
Since it came up, though, my name is an allusion to the Monty Python's holy grail. It's an alias I came up with when I was about 15. It has served me well for nearly 10 years


----------



## tepelus (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been Tepelus on the interwebs for the past 15 or so years, and I've never impaled anyone *makes the shifty eyes* (<--that's an emoticon this place needs), nor am I Romanian, though I did marry one and divorced him four years later.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 16, 2012)

Clever cover story.

But I know the truth.


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, you got me. The truth is... I am a seven-hundred-and-eighty year old moose that grew up in canada. I terrorised the villages there, biting men, women and children without prejudice. Until the hunters came. I quickly learned then that I couldn't keep on biting without eventually getting caught. So I have been roaming around the world, from place to place, leaving bite marks as I go. Eventually I invented the internet, and now I just travel from forum to forum, biting innocent users with my venomous witticisms - they leave marks which take much longer to heal you see. 
People don't forget the bite so quickly, these days.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 16, 2012)

My grandma always told me of the legend of Moosebite... I always feared it was true.


----------



## Burns the Fire (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Jim! 
I'm curious: how do u teach yourself to write creatively?


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm reading a few 'how-to' books. So I practice every technique I read about, and exercise I find. I scour the internet for guides, advice, examples and exercises. Apart from that I just dive in and experiment with whatever I feel like until I get something out I like... or can work with.
I plan on signing up for a tafe unit or two to get some formal training later in the year.


----------



## Cran (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks like you've had your share of welcomes, so I'll just say G'day.


----------



## Moosebite (Sep 26, 2012)

G'day, Cran. I have to say I think I recognise the dude in your profile photo there... He looks like a priest that used to work at my old parish  Sry if that's creepy or whatever.


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2012)

It's not the first time I've been told I look like someone else. I had a double when I was living in Canberra; he was a doctor and drove a BMW - after months of fending off strange questions from my friends who'd seen him, his photo turned up in the local paper (that's how I found out he was a doctor), and it really was like looking into a mirror.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome, welcome! If you're looking to improve your writing the competitions and WF writing challenges are always a must 

Enjoy!


----------

